# Dynamics



## missmaestro (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok dynamic markings....

I learned them to be crescendo and diminuendo


My friend said it's crescendo and decrescendo


Which is correct???




Thanks MUCH!



MM

Check out my site!!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

_Diminuendo_ is the correct italian term, but "Decrescendo" has come to be used as an equivalent.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Decrescendo is an anglicized antonym to crescendo.


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

There's a certain accent that I'm not completely sure on. I can only describe it as a cone shaped 'hat' on top of a note. 
Now, I'm practicing a piece for piano just now called Willow O' The Wisp. It starts as _piano_, but one note has this accent above it, in this quiet section. How should I play it?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The "^" is an accent (stress) mark ... used to notate the need (composers desire) for a bit of extra [expressive] stress on that note, somewhere between the "+" (light) and "sfz" (heavier).


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

decres. is like, eee, that you feel the instrument is still present, but it is playing softer.

dim. means that there is an impression that the instrument is still playing loud, but it is going/moving away.

so, if you play music on a car radio, you can 
1)turn the button down or 
2)move some steps away

it is all about higher harmonic freq.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

tutto said:


> 2)move some steps away


Redshifting...


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> The "^" is an accent (stress) mark ... used to notate the need (composers desire) for a bit of extra [expressive] stress on that note, somewhere between the "+" (light) and "sfz" (heavier).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accent_(music)
I have never seen plus used as an accent. It is used to represent left hand pizz on String instruments or gestopft on Horn though...


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

..big ones...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Yagan,

Found a reference for the "+" in Dolmetsch online - chart of musical symbols.

Kh


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

In the link you provided it doesn't specify + as an accent at all...

Especially since: http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheory21.htm#accent


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Yagan, 

Thanks for that other informative link ... even an aging musician like myself still has much to learn 

Having been a handbell ringer for 10 years or so, I've seen the "+" in handbell scores from time to time ... with that notation, we "lean" a little heavier on that note ... at least that's what our director told us to do. 

Again, thank you kindly for your input.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

The + marking must be some pretty specific notation. All I have seen as far as these are > , ^ , and sfz. Can someone tell me, which (> or ^ ) is supposed to be heavier? I think the ^ denotes not only an accent, but also staccato (??)


----------

